# question about bulge above penis



## jaspermama (May 30, 2005)

just wondering if some mama out there might know something about this. sometimes when my 15 month old (not circumcised) is standing up (in the tub, in the baby pool, etc.) i notice that there's a bulge/looks swollen right above his penis on the right side. at first i thought it was his testicle moving way up in there because he was chilly, but it happens in the warm bath too. it doesn't last, and i don't think i've ever noticed it when i change his diaper. it doesn't hurt him at all........when i put pressure there, he just giggles. i don't think it's a pubic 'fat pad'....he's super lean and doesn't really have any excess baby fat. it's just super noticeable at times and i'm starting to wonder if it's something i should have checked out. we don't really take him to a doctor, so it would be a special trip just for this. any knowledge out there????
thanks.......


----------



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

My neice had a hernia that looked like what you described. No pain and no symptoms just this bulge thingy.

She had it repaired without complications.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

Hope this doesn't sound insulting, but I knew someone who had an undecended testicle prior to when it was discovered in his teen years. Now, I don't know what that would look like-- but I GUESS it might not look too abnormal, since no one noticed the problem until the guy had pain. So that's just one idea I'm tossing into the ring. Perhaps your pediatrician can tell you?

Faith


----------



## forty's_wifey (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree with the first reply, my 2 year old had one like that, didnt hurt, just a bulge, and it was a hernia that too was repaired and is fine now.


----------



## zaner'smama (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree that it sounds like a hernia. My son had a double hernia repaired at 7 weeks. It's very common, and they kept him over night (I think because he was so young). It's fine now and not even any scars.

On a side note, the surgeon took it upon himself to retract my son's foreskin while he was doing the procedure.







I wish I would have known to tell him to leave his penis alone.
~Betsy


----------



## the2amigos (Apr 27, 2005)

I too think it's likely a hernia. I guess I would talk to the doc in case it would get worse and painful...


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the2amigos*
I guess I would talk to the doc in case it would get worse and painful...

I would too. My dh was born with a hernia and they had let it go. It did get worse and finally had it removed in his teen years.


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My nephew had three hernias and they were all "repaired" at one time with no after effects.


----------



## jaspermama (May 30, 2005)

thanks for the replies........after doing some research, i agree that it sure does seem like a hernia. now i am overwhelmed with stress and worry over my baby having surgery! i know a few of you said that your babes or relatives have gone through this......is it scary? my guy has only been to the doctor once and has not been vaccinated or anything.......so the thought of needles, the hospital and him being scared and not understanding what's going on is causing me great anxiety. ugh.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

jaspermama please go over to the case against circumcision forum and read the sticky at the top A Warning To Parents of Intact Son's Make sure that the dr in no way try's to mess with his foreskin not even push it back a tiny little bit. They can retract them in a matter of seconds and the damage is done. Also make sure that if it is a hernia and he does need a operation you let the dr know that under no circumstances is he to be circed or his foreskin messed with in any way shape or form.
Here is a link to the Intact Care Agreement http://www.circumcisionquotes.com/care.htmlprint this out along with this one AAP intact care guide. take them with you and go over them both with the Dr. Make sure they understand that by retraction you mean any movement of the foreskin. Tell him just dont touch his penis.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My son had a hernia repair done at 14months. He did great. I was with him in pre op and I carried him to the OR and stayed with him while they gave him the gas to put him to sleep. They did not start his IV until he was asleep. I think the total time he was out of my site was 30min. As soon as he started stiring I was able to join him in recovery. We had the first surgery of the day and was home by 11 30. He was sleepy the rest of the day but did MUCH better than I did. I was so upset I was puking every hour. Good luck with your little guy.


----------

